# The Red Violin



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

I noticed it was recommended in the "Movies about classical music" thread and in other posts scattered around the forum, but after seeing it tonight I'm strongly convinced that it deserves its own separate thread.

Boy, was THAT a film! Initially, I was discouraged by the fact that it does not depict any real composers (as far as I know those present are ficticious). I was somewhat alerted by seeing Joshua Bell playing solo violin for the soundtrack and Esa Pekka-Salonnen conducting the symphony orchestra. Then I started watching and expected nothing more than a stylish tale set in historic times. But then it twisted and then twisted again and I saw how twisted it really is! The story started growing big and I mean psychologically and musically kind of big!

I am pretty much sure it is safe to say this is the best film I have seen so far and it has shoved aside the previous holders of the title...

I won't spoil you the pleasure of unfolding the whole thing yourself and kindly request that others refrain from putting any plot details or spoilers in here. However, I will ask you to share your thoughts - especially about how "real" and "technically correct" the whole thing was to you. Any violin players or enthusiasts here? Please comment on the musical and technical aspect of this film from your point of view.

Also, five languages are spoken there: Italian, French, German, Mandarine and English. When you see it, you will know why...

And finally, DO check out the soundtrack - it was composed by John Corigliano.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Corigliano composed a Chaconne for violin and orchestra based on the main theme of the soundtrack. Later, he worked out a 30 some minutes violin concerto.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

On the same vein, I suggest you to listen to Henze's *Vitalino **Radoppiato *and Edison *Denisov*'s orchestral arrangement of the second partita by Bach (for violin and orchestra).


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

The Red Violin blew me away as a film. So many twists and turns, as the OP says - then two really BIG twists at the end. Thoroughly satisfying and heartily recommended to all who've not yet seen it.

Mind you, you'll find a lot of divided criticism of it online - some think it's brilliant (me included), others think it doesn't work. Watch it and decide for yourselves. 

FK


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

just watched! and I agree on comments above. it's a very complete violin movie you can imagine, from a character of prodigy, gypsy, virtuoso, antic seller, etc. Definetely going for his soundtrack and I see Corigliano's Red Violin concerto.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

Never saw the film, but I do own the soundtrack, which I enjoy:










http://www.amazon.com/Red-Violin-Ec...HWFO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292786319&sr=8-1


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

then go to the movie The Red Violin now !


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

Terrific movie, wondrous score, and the concerto is quite snazzy (have the Naxos disc w/ Michael Ludwig, beautiful recording)


----------



## Camilla (Apr 7, 2010)

I haven't seen it yet, but might try and get time tomorrow evening to watch it.


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

I think it's a quite extraordinary film. After seeing it in the theater, I was just about first in line when the DVD became available. It hasn't lost its magic even after repeated viewings. The film itself is as fascinating and complex as Corigliano's masterful score.

Tom


----------

